# Schrift in videos



## Flooo3 (23. November 2011)

Hi,

Ich hab da mal ne frage, unzwar giebts es oft in videos (meistens in neueren filmen oder auch in internetvideos) das z.B beim intro die schrift orientirt am hintergrund des videos an einer stelle bleibt oder quasi virtuell in das szenario des videos eingebaut wird. meine frage:

Wie heißt das und mit welchem programm kann man das machen und ist das sehr schwer?

Vielen dank


----------



## sight011 (24. November 2011)

http://de.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Matchmoving


Matchmoving

z.B. After Effects.


----------



## Flooo3 (24. November 2011)

ok vielen dank... giebt es auch freeware die das kann?

ich glaub ich hab da was gefunden...

http://ae.tutsplus.com/tutorials/workflow/free-3d-matchmoving-alternative-for-after-effects/

muß es aber noch ausprobeiren

Vielen dank

hir ist es gut erklärt...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oejm0Jm-Dtc

vielen dank nochmal


----------

